# RESCUE: 16 NZ Whites to be euthanized Friday (CA)- RESOLVED



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2007)

I hate the California ones, so many bunnies, so few RO resources. And honestly, it's easier than most places to build indoor/outdoor sanctuaries there.  

Some landownerneeds to donate a yard, people can build some hutches or sheds, put up some fencing, predator-proofing and a thow them a few bales of hay and somepellets, and these bunnies will be in seventh heaven after what they've been used to.  

So sad. Hope someone gets them out. (And not just a shelter with another row of cages -- they need homes or a sanctuary). 

sas :tears2:

11/28/2007

Please Crosspost

I got this mail today. Can anyone help?


Hello! My name is Heather Metcalf and I am a student over at Cal Poly
Pomona. There are 16 bunnies that were being used for an animal health science class that now need homes. I was told these bunnies would be euthanized by this Friday (11/30) if they were not claimed by anyone and this just breaks my heart. I was wondering ifyour rescue would be willing to help find these bunnies new homes or if you knew of someplace who would be willing. Please let me know as soon as you can. I really appreciate your help!

Thank you!

~Heather
cell: 714-393-3916
[email protected]

-- 
Alexandra Logsdon
Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue
http://www.mybunny.org


----------



## okiron (Nov 29, 2007)

Why so little time? Why would you use live animals in a classroom with no plans on keeping them?!?! Eeek I really wish I had a car (then I get in one and wish I never have to) Are they spayed or neutered? (I bet not but just thought I'd ask)


----------



## pla725 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not the first time I heard about something like this happening. In that situation the students were able to find homes for the rabbits.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

If only Vancouver was closer to Cali. Everyone loves New Zealands here!

-April


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2007)

What about Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in Utah?!


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

There's a Best Friends in LA, too...


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

I was told all these guys had found homes.


----------



## Haley (Dec 3, 2007)

Really? If this can be confirmed I'll mark this resolved. That would be great.

Too often these vet programs use rabbits with no plan on what to do with them at the end of the semester. We just had something like this in PA where they were going to be alligator food if they werent rehomed. 

Its sad that we're teaching our future vets to view rabbits as disposable.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

Awhile ago, I emailed one of the students offering to help although I did live in Canada.

Yesterday, I repied asking what happened to all of them. She said they all found homes!


----------



## okiron (Dec 3, 2007)

There's a lady on craigslist trying to find a home for one of these buns that she took in. She was apparantly told it was a dwarf and was quite surprised to see a "GIANT" bunny.

------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-01, 6:57PM PST


I answered an ad on Craigslist for help rescuing 20 DWARF bunnies from a Lab at a college. They were to be killed yesterday. So I agreed to take one (to find it a good home), and when the woman showed up to my house yesterday, she brought me a GIANT short haired, white rabbit. She is very sweet, and very cute. I got her a bunny hutch today. All she needs now is a great home. The bunny, and the Hutch are free to a good home. 



Please email me if you are interested. 

NO SPAM PLEASE


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

Darn it! And I just put that it was resolved, too...

I wish I could take the bun in...ugh!! At least it won't be euthanized now, though...


----------



## pla725 (Dec 6, 2007)

Any more news about these rabbits?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait, it says "resolved"...I could've SWORN I took that bit of the title back down after putting it. Does this mean they all got homes?? leaseplease:


----------

